# Ross 2018



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks for the post! I’ll try to check some out


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I was out to lunch and decided to stop by a local Ross. Ended up buying the Headless Horseman. Very nice. Like it better than the HG's one. This is a decent size and weight, will look nice on the mantle, bookshelf or table. 15-1/2 inches tall. Base is 7x5 inches. He's part of the Midnight Spell Lighted Decor line. His pumpkin is multi-colored battery lit by 3 LR41 button batteries (very small batteries). On off switch. The cashier said "oh that must be the last one" and I said no there was another on the shelf. She said they just put out 4 of them this morning and said they've been flying off the shelf. I was glad to have a choice between two of them as the other one's lighting didn't seem to light the pumpkin as well as the one I bought did. If you are interested in one of these guys, definitely start checking your stores now and don't hesitate to buy it if you want it.

Here's a close up photo of the pumpkin area.










My store didn't have the large skulls out. Saw a rack of dishtowels, one stuffed witch doll, a few pillows, and a few pumpkins I think. I was focused on the HH and didn't have much time over lunch but I did notice this tapestry that I thought someone looking to do a fortune teller area might be interested in. 




























I have an allergy shot tomorrow near another location and if I have the time will try to stop by and take pictures for you guys. But yes, Halloween has begun to arrive at Ross.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for post i would live to score one or 2 of the skulls i hope our store has them


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I was out to lunch and decided to stop by a local Ross. Ended up buying the Headless Horseman. Very nice. Like it better than the HG's one. This is a decent size and weight, will look nice on the mantle, bookshelf or table. 15-1/2 inches tall. Base is 7x5 inches. He's part of the Midnight Spell Lighted Decor line. His pumpkin is multi-colored battery lit by 3 LR41 button batteries (very small batteries). On off switch. The cashier said "oh that must be the last one" and I said no there was another on the shelf. She said they just put out 4 of them this morning and said they've been flying off the shelf. I was glad to have a choice between two of them as the other one's lighting didn't seem to light the pumpkin as well as the one I bought did. If you are interested in one of these guys, definitely start checking your stores now and don't hesitate to buy it if you want it.
> 
> Here's a close up photo of the pumpkin area.
> 
> ...


Hi there, Love the photos, my local Ross store doesn't have the HH out yet. I live in Maryland, are these just out in the California area?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Today at Ross!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I usually find great stuff at Ross around this time every year but this year's selection is very disappointing. Dish towels, a couple of wreaths, and some day of the dead skulls and that is pretty much it. Same for TJ Maxx.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh, that spellbook cat towel is super cute. And I'm going to have to let my best friend know about the NBC art because she's got a vision for her nursery and that'll fit right in.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Going Batty ? 
I can’t believe I found this metal Bat Door Knocker $4.99 & 3 Bat Hanging thing $9.98


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

GOS, I missed the tapestry they other day in your post. I think I need to add that to my stash. It might work as a backdrop when I finally get to move my Haunt inside the garage some year. I have to purge A LOT to accomplish that though. lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> GOS, I missed the tapestry they other day in your post. I think I need to add that to my stash. It might work as a backdrop when I finally get to move my Haunt inside the garage some year. I have to purge A LOT to accomplish that though. lol


Printersdevil, if you have dry weather why not set up a fortune teller parlor in front of a garage door and use the door as a wall to the parlor. I can see hanging the tapestry on the garage door with table for Zaltana or whomever in front of that. Potted plants, one of those sign easels if you have, with the teller advertised. Maybe a dimmly lit floor lamp with lacy cover or crazy cloth on it. One of those flickering Gemmy bulbs might work here.

Maybe another table with an animated Ouija board and live person behind it who could hand out candy after ToTers get their fortune. Set up a small round table with the board on it, and let 3 people at a time sit down as part of the ceremony. Each puts the tips of their fingers on the edge of the board. Might make it more fun including more people to sit down. Main person sits across from you. I see....a beaded curtain behind this table....Another table with a palm reader at this one. Palm Reader sign advertising this area. 

Printersdevil let me know if you'd like me to see if there's an extra tapestry still there at my store. Not sure there will be but could look on Monday.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Finally made it over to that larger ROSS I mentioned. More halloween out than the smaller store. Here's a sampling. BTW found the black iron bat door knocker at this location. I remember these from last year when I couldn't locate any. Didn't see the hanging chained bats however. Only saw one of the door knockers. More descriptions when available, in album.










The skulls were a velvet flocked texture. The purple one was a solid skull, the black one was carved. Here's the best photo I could grab of that one. Believe 9.99 each.





































Did see 2 of the frames when there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Didn't see the occult tapestry here but saw these throws.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Only saw 1 giant skull with solar power battery lit eyes, 69.99, and he was in the decor area not halloween. So really check around the store for things.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Last 2 photos I took.


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

I love the mirror with the skull, wow!!


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Finally made it over to that larger ROSS I mentioned. More halloween out than the smaller store. Here's a sampling. BTW found the black iron bat door knocker at this location. I remember these from last year when I couldn't locate any. Didn't see the hanging chained bats however. Only saw one of the door knockers. More descriptions when available, in album.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I don't know what happened!! I love this mirror and skull!


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Found some fun stuff at Ross in San Jose, CA today. Bought the truck for a friend. Really wanted the skull with butterflies but one butterfly wing was broken off & missing. Reminded me of corpse bride.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

hmmm i have that skeleton mirror guy ( identical ) bought last year. The one I have is made to hang on a wooden arrow on the side of my house....I bet the one at ross is much cheaper! I think I also saw a spider with mirror backing too somewhere in a post on this site


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

A couple of items seen at Ross today


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Have a few photos I can post later but for anyone in the San Jose area of SFBay, saw this large (maybe 3 feet or more) reaper tombstone at the Gilroy store maybe 1/2 hour ago. Very heavy, thinking concrete. The weight will probably turn many off. It did me. But really nice piece. Has this on/off button switch on the back and I'm guessing to the left of it is maybe a battery area. Didn't really look at it much closer as I was there during lunch but guessing his eye/s must light up. Anyway nice tombstone for someone in the area and happy if it ended up in a fellow HF member's house.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Have a few photos I can post later but for anyone in the San Jose area of SFBay, saw this large (maybe 3 feet or more) reaper tombstone at the Gilroy store maybe 1/2 hour ago. Very heavy, thinking concrete. The weight will probably turn many off. It did me. But really nice piece. Has this on/off button switch on the back and I'm guessing to the left of it is maybe a battery area. Didn't really look at it much closer as I was there during lunch but guessing his eye/s must light up. Anyway nice tombstone for someone in the area and happy if it ended up in a fellow HF member's house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Mine was missing his blade so I got him pretty cheap


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

My Ross sucked big ole butts this year



































This dude was 70 I think, solar powered. Price sticker underneath lol! its a heavy piece


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Found this silly tea towel set that my husband loves- LOL


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Just a guess but I'm gonna guess that the reaper is not concrete but instead "resin", which is, I think, a mixture of plastic and stone dust(?). Gives the appearance of concrete, but is stronger than concrete when hollow, and is thus much, much lighter. Thicker and more attractive than blowmold plastic, but is breakable.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Yeah it's definitely resin. But it's solid. For the little I paid for it since it was missing the blade, I'm thrilled!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

That tombstone looks almost identical to the one Design Toscano used to sell. The “RIP” lettering is slightly different, but mostly the same everywhere else. It’s not on their site any,ore, but you can see it on the Lowe’s website....

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Design-Toscano-Rest-In-Pieces-Grim-Reaper-Sculpture/1000273431


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Actually the face is different too. I’m guessing Design Toscano ended their licensing contract for that particular tombstone. What I’ve discovered is that when a company ends their licensing contract with a manufacturer, that manufacturer then makes the item for a different company but they make ever so slight alterations to it so it’s not exactly identical.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I spoke too soon! Looks like Design Toscano has it back on their site....

https://www.designtoscano.com/produ...+db159491.do?sortby=ourPicks&refType=&from=fn


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Wow! Right now DT has it for %59.95!!! so at Ross it's more?!?! The DT one does not have solar lit eyes. Like I said, I got mine pretty cheap and I love him!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah you can’t argue with a good price!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I was in two Ross' today looking for these mini LED pathway lights that I saw maybe last week, all to no avail. Knew I should have bought them up when I saw them and had them in my hands. Anyway both stores had more things out. The Reaper headstone was still at that location. Saw more of the black iron bat doorknockers and hanging bats on a chain. Both stores each had a Gemmy haunted mirror. One store had this kind of cool animated haunted old fashion phone with talking skull. Saw some ancient Egyptian statutes in the decor department. Both stores had this female clown lady with lit eyes that was a hanging piece. One store had a skeleton snake, dog, cat and human. Saw both version of the eyeball doorbell (redish and crackled white) that were sold last year. Doormats, lots of fall tablecloth type items, the green monster walking hand (saw 1 in one store and 2 in another). Things are starting to get put out on the shelves. The one store had maybe 3-4 shelves and more were cleared off so maybe by next week worth a trip back.





























I found this Nicole Miller silver skull and ring thingy you attach to you phone case that allows it to act as a stand. Liked it a lot and actually bought it. Saw it on a working shelf but it probably would have ended up in the Electronics area with phone accessories. Have a number of other pieces of her home goods things that I like. I also picked up the anubis statute to add to my tomb loot for when I do the tomb raider theme. Have a decent collection now I think. Not quite Tut-worthy but at least not a pauper's tomb LOL. The other thing I ended up buying were 3 "Letter Boards" (frame including plastic lettering). Had been thinking about what kind of signage I wanted for my skeleton dino displays (sort of museum like display) and for 9.99 each these will be perfect. One for my T-Rex display, my Triceratops display and my Velociraptor display. Dang, I wanted to spell out Tyrannasaurus Rex but ran out of room. . Guess it will be T-Rex but the other 2 just fit across the width. Plan is to add a diagram in the space below, that or important facts like height, weight. Not sure yet. Could easily reuse if I do my hotel theme again.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I got this little sign last night at Ross $ 5.99. I thought it was cute with it's little planchette. The planchette is a magnet and can be moved around the board. Sort of reminds me of the one Big Lots had several years ago.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Our Ross Halloween has been pretty pathetic


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

Ouji stuff creeps me out but that is freaking awesome!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I have been to like 3 locals Ross stores and so far they haven't had crap. In past years I got skull bath towels and door knockers that were amazing so I am kind of disappointed.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Visited 2 ross stores. Found a bat platter at one which I bought. At the other store found the bat door knocker I wanted. Unfortunately, it had no price tag and they were trying to charge me $2 more than it should have been. I had seen it in multiple halloween hauls/shopping vlogs. I'm not willing to pay more than everyone else for same product Ross!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Ditsterz said:


> Visited 2 ross stores. Found a bat platter at one which I bought. At the other store found the bat door knocker I wanted. Unfortunately, it had no price tag and they were trying to charge me $2 more than it should have been. I had seen it in multiple halloween hauls/shopping vlogs. I'm not willing to pay more than everyone else for same product Ross!


I got the platter too! I love it!!! The knocker is $4.99. They could’ve called another and got the price. I still don’t know what I’m going to do with them but hopefully figure out something in the new house for them. The platter is heavy and awesome!


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I got this little sign last night at Ross $ 5.99. I thought it was cute with it's little planchette. The planchette is a magnet and can be moved around the board. Sort of reminds me of the one Big Lots had several years ago.
> 
> View attachment 563773


I wish I would have managed to have found that sign! I am so jealous!!

I go into two different Ross' every week trying to find it to no avail. Of course I could get it on mercari....FOR 30 DOLLARS. Ridiculous.


----------

